# Threading stop/carriage cross feed stop



## dgehricke (Nov 1, 2013)

This can be used as a threading stop or a stop for the cross feed when boring or inside cuts.Steel constructed and #8 hardware both 1/4-20 allen head cap bolts.
The crazy's on fleabay want $74.00 for this they think its gold.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice job! It is amazing what a person can make for ones self, and save a bunch of money on top of that!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice, I think I'll whip one out myself this weekend

Thanks, Charley


----------



## GK1918 (Nov 2, 2013)

terrywerm said:


> Nice job! It is amazing what a person can make for ones self, and save a bunch of money on top of that!



Even cheaper.  For many many years before 'I made a real one'  this is from "Im sure" a one ton Chevy truck around 1947 ish a ujoint lock.
I think for a Spicer U joint.  Of course SB's have the threaded hole.  One screw thats it.  Kind of a horse shoe for two bolts. another words
the U joint will have four of these (from the junk box).  Course its not adjustable, who cares just touch off and zero the compound dial.


----------

